# Who's the Cutest Baby Boy ? - Themed Polls



## Magus (Jun 13, 2020)

Hello Bell Tree community !
Welcome to the THEMED POLLS.
There will be 10 polls, each with a different theme.

Today the theme is *CUTE*, the idea is to vote for the villager you think is the Cutest of the bunch.
*NOTE It's an only male villagers poll, so please take that in consideration when voting.* The next one will be a female only poll 

To select the candidates I relied less on the tier list than for the personality polls, because I tried to choose the villagers that are fitting the theme the best even if some of them can be low tier. I also tried to have a little variety since everyone has different feelings and opinions towards villagers...
I hope the selection will suits you well, you still have the "Other" option if you have another villager on your mind.
Plus, *you can vote for 2 villagers* if you want.

*HERE ARE THE CONTESTANTS :































*

°°°

You can see the results of the other themed polls by clicking on those links :
SCARY POLL 
CUTE POLL 
BADDIE POLL 
JAPAN POLL 
PUNK ROCK POLL 
ELDER POLL 
FOOD POLL 🍽
NATURAL POLL 
MYTHICAL POLL 
UGLY POLL 

Thank you, you can vote and explain your choice now.

°°°

*Final Results - 24/06/2020 *
342 VOTERS

*











*

*Sherb*
*Stitches*
*Dom


 Honorable mentions Beau, Filbert & Zucker











"Other" category award Joey*


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Jun 13, 2020)

Punchy
u
n
c
h
y


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Jun 13, 2020)

I voted other, because Alfonso. Alfonso is ultimate baby boy <3


----------



## bricoleling (Jun 13, 2020)

I voted for other because Erik is just the cutest.


----------



## acnh.eclipse (Jun 13, 2020)

peachycrossing9 said:


> I voted other, because Alfonso. Alfonso is ultimate baby boy <3


Yeah, Alfonso is SOOO underappreciated, he needs some love


----------



## MrPicard (Jun 13, 2020)

I voted for Roald, because penguin. (I like penguins.)


----------



## xara (Jun 13, 2020)

beau and zucker are my babies but i would also die for scoot and stitches ;u;


----------



## Magus (Jun 13, 2020)

xara said:


> beau and zucker are my babies but i would also die for scoot and stitches ;u;


Zucker, Scoot and Beau are my favorites of this list too ! But I don't really like Stitches... My 4th would be Sherb.


----------



## LaFra (Jun 13, 2020)

SHERB!


----------



## Sloom (Jun 13, 2020)

sorry dom but sherb is just much more of a baby boy than you idk whatta tell ya


----------



## Darcy94x (Jun 13, 2020)

I got sherb and Dom and I love them both ❤❤

p.s. I absolutely loooooove these polls! Keep em coming!


----------



## Magus (Jun 13, 2020)

Darcy94x said:


> I got sherb and Dom and I love them both ❤❤
> 
> p.s. I absolutely loooooove these polls! Keep em coming!


Thanks, it motivates me to read that !


----------



## xara (Jun 13, 2020)

Magus said:


> Zucker, Scoot and Beau are my favorites of this list too ! But I don't really like Stitches... My 4th would be Sherb.



i used to not really care about stitches, either, but he’s kinda growing on me a bit ;w;


----------



## Mu~ (Jun 13, 2020)

Stitches and Beau. Too bad I'm not a fan of Beau's house interior


----------



## VelveteenCat (Jun 13, 2020)

Other - Lucky! 
Honorable mentions since I don't have personal experience with them but think they are adorable: Pietro, Cranston, Biskit, Cole.


----------



## BalloonFight (Jun 13, 2020)

I voted other for Bones! He's the cutest in my opinion. Filbert, Roald, and Punchy are definitely up there for me as well.


----------



## courtky (Jun 13, 2020)

Whoever picked Scoot is a top tier player


----------



## Nunnafinga (Jun 13, 2020)

I choose Joey because he really is a baby boy.


----------



## InstantNoodles (Jun 13, 2020)

Voted for Dom and Sherb - not disappointed at the poll results so far  Really wanted to keep Sherb for my island but Bob and Raddle won out in the end


----------



## Alicia (Jun 13, 2020)

I voted other, Moe is the cutest baby boy!


----------



## Rosch (Jun 13, 2020)

For me it's Sherb. He seems so... frail and delicate. Also Hornsby. 10/10 would protect.


----------



## SCORPA15 (Jun 13, 2020)

I voted other because I think Wade is the cutest baby boy.


----------



## Jam86 (Jun 13, 2020)

stitches is my child ♡
i've had him on all my ac games so far ☆


----------



## Shinjukuwu (Jun 13, 2020)

It's a tough one, but I think I have to go with Moe! He's soooo cute and sweet


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jun 13, 2020)

I voted for Dizzy and Sherb!!


----------



## Sheep Villager (Jun 13, 2020)

I voted other:

Murphy! He is a cranky little boy with an adorable face.







I'm a bit confused if this poll means the cutest or most baby villager. If it's just based on cuteness I think my second vote would go to Dobie. If being baby is also a criteria then feel free to ignore the Dobie vote.​


----------



## soomi (Jun 13, 2020)

I have to vote for my boys Zucker and Dom. Takoyaki and indeedaroo?? Duuuude


----------



## moonbell (Jun 13, 2020)

Baby boy? For me it has to be Punchy.


----------



## Verecund (Jun 13, 2020)

Filbert is always going to be the cutest to me!


----------



## Bk1234 (Jun 13, 2020)

Sherb is the cutest villager in the whole series (in my opinion). I voted other for Erik. He's adorable too!


----------



## Rowlet28 (Jun 13, 2020)

Sherb all the way... I mean look at his picture... Never have I seen someone so precious lol.


----------



## Hobowire (Jun 13, 2020)

Does spike count?


----------



## Bloobloop (Jun 13, 2020)

gotta go with my mans filbert... he’s the most baby villager, especially with his tiny squirrel body and cute face lol


----------



## Bk1234 (Jun 13, 2020)

Sherb for the win! 

	Post automatically merged: Jun 13, 2020

Also, why isn't Marshal on here? I'm actually gonna change my "other" vote to him. Sorry Erik...


----------



## Magus (Jun 13, 2020)

Sheep Villager said:


> I voted other:
> 
> Murphy! He is a cranky little boy with an adorable face.
> 
> ...


It's both lol
The villager has to have a "cute baby" design to be on the poll. But I admit Murphy could be here too in terms of design ! As a whole he's just a little grandpa   



Hobowire said:


> Does spike count?



I understand you're obsessed with him haha, but be reassured, he's on the list of one of my future polls !



Bk1234 said:


> Sherb for the win!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 13, 2020
> 
> Also, why isn't Marshal on here? I'm actually gonna change my "other" vote to him. Sorry Erik...



I hesitated to put Marshal here but I finally chose Filbert instead, since he's a cute squirrel too and have the lazy personality to go with, Marshal doesn't scream "baby" to me even if he's surely cute.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 13, 2020



courtky said:


> Whoever picked Scoot is a top tier player


It was me


----------



## Hedgehugs (Jun 13, 2020)

Wow. Having a hard time picking between Zucker and Filbert uhhhhhhh... both.
as i typed that i realized multiple votes are allowed thank god.


----------



## serudesu (Jun 13, 2020)

here are the cutest babeh bois


----------



## Magus (Jun 13, 2020)

serudesu said:


> here are the cutest babeh bois
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think Wade is the cutest penguin after Roald.
Joey is a very cute duck I have to admit.


----------



## moon_child (Jun 13, 2020)

Marshal is the cutest bestest baby for me eternally but since he’s gotten so much love already and not in the poll, I voted for Stitches. He’s so sweet. He’s my second baby. I have both his and Marshal’s photos hanging on my bedroom wall.


----------



## MelodyRivers (Jun 13, 2020)

Voted sherb because he’s on my hubbies island and he’s so cute. And I voted Tank(other) because I love my baby rhino. Even though he still hasn’t given me his photo


----------



## Jacob (Jun 13, 2020)

Voted Beau but for me its Bob


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 13, 2020)

sherb! although i have to say... jeremiah the lazy frog is very cute too


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 13, 2020)

This poll title confused me. A Lot 
also where's hopkins?


----------



## ayeeprill (Jun 13, 2020)

Not my photo but I ADORE this lil guy. He is so adorable!


----------



## marea (Jun 13, 2020)

I would vote other because Dizzy is ma favorite lazy boy right now! I kinda wanna get him as soon as i start my island even if he is gonna get a basic interior. His original is a playroom so i dont feel like it is that much better anyway.

ETA: oh my god! Dizzy is in this as an option but i didnt even see him XD I failed him and that makes me upset.


----------



## Magus (Jun 13, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> This poll title confused me. A Lot
> also where's hopkins?


What's so confusing about the title ? You have 3 words (cute/baby/boy) to base your vote on and somehow it's not enough 
And if you think it is Hopkins just vote "Other".



marea said:


> I would vote other because Dizzy is ma favorite lazy boy right now! I kinda wanna get him as soon as i start my island even if he is gonna get a basic interior. His original is a playroom so i dont feel like it is that much better anyway.
> 
> ETA: oh my god! Dizzy is in this as an option but i didnt even see him XD I failed him and that makes me upset.


Hahaha yes he is a candidate of the poll, but I enabled the option to "change vote" so don't hesitate to do so to support Dizzy


----------



## FishHead (Jun 13, 2020)

I like the design of filbert, especially his eyes.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 13, 2020)

I voted for my two lazy babies, Stitches and Sherb!  If we could vote for three I'd add Dom in there, that face is everything


----------



## sleepless (Jun 13, 2020)

y’all sleepin on my boy roald fr


----------



## stiney (Jun 13, 2020)

Filbert and Hornsby!


----------



## rezberri (Jun 13, 2020)

stitches is the og baby boy. my sisters and i loved him in previous games and i love him in this game <3 he will definitely have a spot on my island. visibleghost is also busting out the facts; jeremiah IS a baby boy luv him too i think he has to be my favorite frog.


----------



## panda32510 (Jun 13, 2020)

this is punchy erasure


----------



## Aleigh (Jun 13, 2020)

dom dom dom domd omd omd dom dom dom dom dom


----------



## Bk1234 (Jun 13, 2020)

Yay, go Sherb!


----------



## Arckaniel (Jun 13, 2020)

B E A U!


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 13, 2020)

Maybe I'm biased but I choose O'Hare


----------



## GEEBRASS (Jun 13, 2020)

Stitches is ridic cute. Voted for Dizzy too, because I knew he wouldn't be getting the love he deserves!


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 13, 2020)

I PUT ALL MY BELLS ON THIS CUTIE honk honk!


----------



## rianne (Jun 13, 2020)

As much as I adore some of the other villagers listed, Stitches is the one true baby boi to me.  He's smol and cuddly. What more could one ask for, really?


----------



## Magus (Jun 14, 2020)

*First results are up in the first post !*
Sherb and Stitches are doing good, the Bronze place doesn't seem to be definitive though... Keep voting !


----------



## Sophie23 (Jun 14, 2020)

Sherb because he’s one of my villagers~


----------



## sunshower (Jun 14, 2020)

DIZZY NATION


----------



## Magus (Jun 15, 2020)

*Results updated.*

Keep voting ! It's very close between Sherb and Stitches for GOLD, and between Dom and Beau for BRONZE !


----------



## Corrie (Jun 15, 2020)

Filbert. Just look at that smile!!


----------



## pipty (Jun 15, 2020)

SCOOT IS BABBY, that shirt and goofy smile


----------



## cocoacat (Jun 15, 2020)

Stitches is the cutest baby, no contest.


----------



## Magus (Jun 16, 2020)

*Podium remains the same today !*

It's still close between Sherb and Stitches for GOLD, and between Dom and Beau for BRONZE...

Keep voting !


----------



## Vio1et (Jun 16, 2020)

Voting for Sherb and Beau! I have them both and they're such adorable babies<3


----------



## aloherna (Jun 16, 2020)

Voted for Beau because he is so beautiful! Love how his eyes are half closed it suits his lazy personality! His little sweater is the cutest too!


----------



## returnofsaturn (Jun 16, 2020)

Im sorry, but it is simply Biskit.


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jun 18, 2020)

Stitches is literally a stuffed bear it doesn't get any more baby than that.


----------



## lieryl (Jun 18, 2020)

beau literally had his maturity stunted because people kept fawning over him  he’s the ultimate baby boy


----------



## Fendi (Jun 18, 2020)

Definitely a tie between Beau and Sherb for me, but I think I'm leaning more towards Sherb. I mean, he's baby blue and those rosy pink cheeks. He's certainly adorable, but Beau is very cute too though!


----------



## SoftenedHearts (Jun 18, 2020)

Sherb 100%! Well Bones is my original lazy cutie, but I know that's more personal taste. 

Honestly I really love how Sherb is so over the top adorable with those big baby eyes, and that's what got me to invite him to my island. Imagine my surprise when he moves in and Hypno K.K. is playing with a purple frilly room! Combined with how much lazy villagers talk about the bugs in their floor, makes me imagine him as a sleepy gloomy-looking type of cutie!


----------



## Koi Fishe (Jun 18, 2020)

Zucker! I love his teary eyes, he's such a cutie ;w;


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Jun 18, 2020)

Cole! Just look at his little confused face! He needs someone to take care of him! ☺


----------



## MartijnE (Jun 19, 2020)

Hard to not like a cute colorful teddy bear like Stiches


----------



## marieheiwa (Jun 20, 2020)

Biskit!


----------



## zee=^w^= (Jun 20, 2020)

Zucker. He's both cute and edible. Can't beat that!   I wasn't actively villager hunting when I first started and he was on the 3rd island I visited and I took him in without question!


----------



## ZackFair77 (Jun 20, 2020)

My boi Stitches lost... feelsbad... but he is and will always remain as best baby boi to me!


----------



## Magus (Jun 20, 2020)

ZackFair77 said:


> My boi Stitches lost... feelsbad... but he is and will always remain as best baby boi to me!


The poll has not ended yet and he's in close second position !


----------



## fatmasterson (Jun 20, 2020)

Aww. Poor baby Zucker needs more votes. ; u ;


----------



## Magus (Jun 20, 2020)

fatmasterson said:


> Aww. Poor baby Zucker needs more votes. ; u ;


Yeah I agree 
But he's doing well in the FOOD POLL !


----------



## fatmasterson (Jun 20, 2020)

Magus said:


> Yeah I agree
> But he's doing well in the FOOD POLL !



HNNNNGGGGG (slams the vote button as hard as I can lol)
My octo bab deserves a trophy. That user pic you have by the way omg.


----------



## Magus (Jun 20, 2020)

fatmasterson said:


> HNNNNGGGGG (slams the vote button as hard as I can lol)
> My octo bab deserves a trophy. That user pic you have by the way omg.


Here's the illustrator, she's very talented : https://www.madison-yang.com/


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 20, 2020)

I'm biased so I went for Stitches because I have him on my island. Though Filbert deserves a chance too!


----------



## Uffe (Jun 20, 2020)

I chose Filbert. I don't know how popular he is, but I've never seen him up until now.


----------



## Matt0106 (Jun 20, 2020)

Honestly I know he's not that popular, but Hornsby is A D O R A B L E.


----------



## Uffe (Jun 20, 2020)

Matt0106 said:


> Honestly I know he's not that popular, but Hornsby is A D O R A B L E.


I love Hornsby. I had him in my town on the GameCube Animal Crossing. Schnozzle.


----------



## nintendoanna (Jun 20, 2020)

this poll is rigged roald should be first smh!!


----------



## sleepydreepy (Jun 20, 2020)

For me, Huck is the cutest baby boy on my island  
(I also think Tom is super cute of course, but I wouldn't consider him a "baby" ya know lol)
Sly is also really cute too! I'd consider him a baby despite his size because he likes to play and acts really young


----------



## Magus (Jun 23, 2020)

Hello everyone !
*It's the last day to vote for the CUTE POLL if you haven't *


----------



## DawnAri (Jun 23, 2020)

when I think baby I think Wade


----------



## Magus (Jun 23, 2020)

DawnAri said:


> when I think baby I think Wade


Yeah he definitely could be here. I chosed Roald so I didn't put another penguin for variety sake but he's very cute.


----------



## whimsycreator (Jun 24, 2020)

I voted Stitches just because...

But don’t worry Rodeo... you’ll always be cute to me even if nobody else sees it...


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 24, 2020)

Filbert he literally talks about eating snacks with me and dreaming about me and him eating snacks together but apologizes for being in my dreams. He still splats his face in cake and was at Merry's birthday party. Merry was his,, those two are besties aaah he's still looking for a color pencil tree.  He's a baby. My favourite villager in my game. We need more Filbert stans 

Edit: Filbert always wears the zen flower clip I gave him Pink is cute on him! He lowkey looks precious i dresses. Raymond outta be ashamed thinking he can work that look. Smh


----------



## fluttershy300 (Jun 24, 2020)

I’m totally not biased..........


----------



## Magus (Jun 24, 2020)

Thanks for your participation  

*Final Results - 24/06/2020*
342 VOTERS

*











*

*Sherb*
*Stitches*
*Dom


 Honorable mentions Beau, Filbert & Zucker











"Other" category award Joey*





What do you think ? Are you happy with the results ?


----------

